# Ferrari 512 TR Grigio Titanio ( Titanium Grey )



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

Haven't posted for a while been very busy at work by the time i get home to knackered to post anything really .

Here is a Ferrari 512 i did last Friday in one day ! 12 hours were spent correcting the paint on this baby !

So on with the correction .

During paint gauge readings of the roof *










Inconsistent readings










Rear Quarter Panel before










*After*










Whoops ! forgot to take an after of this one










[
*Flex DA Polisher was used with a Lake Country Purple Wool Pad to remove the deep scratches followed by an Orange Festool and Scholl Concepts S17 almost like the Menzerna Intensive Polish but finishes off like a Power Finish with far more grunt !

Scholl makes polishes for Swissvax a source has told me in Europe !

This is the end result enjoy ! LSP used was Blackfire Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba Wax *!

















































































































































I hope you enjoyed reading this thread as much as i enjoyed working on this true classic supercar !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work and I LOVE the car!! :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Mate ,

I was quite surprised when the owner told me it wasn't Ferrari Red 
Normally you would associate these sort of cars with the colour Red , or am i wrong ?

Loved working of this classic super car and given that it's 17 years old Ferrari were way ahead of there times !

Mario


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a true clasic lovely car and great work


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work, love the colour

:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Eurogloss,

What a work in a beatifull car!

That´s a nice Ferrari and a great job!:thumb:

I have a cousin in Melbourne he has a Body/Repair auto Shop.

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Hello Eurogloss,
> 
> What a work in a beatifull car!
> 
> ...


Hello Jorge ,

Yes, it is nice Ferrari one of the most beautiful Super Cars of it's time !:thumb:
Who is your cousin ? And what is the name of the Body/Repair Auto Shop ?

Regards

Mario


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work mate and what a cracking car to work on :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic!! :argie:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Whilst many disagree, this is by far my favourite Ferrari, outstanding work.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic job on a gorgeous car!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job on a lovely car! Thanks for sharing as they are now a rare sight unlesss you are watching Miami Vice reruns. :lol:

_I was quite surprised when the owner told me it wasn't Ferrari Red 
Normally you would associate these sort of car with the colour Red , or am i wrong ?_

Yeah Testarossa means "red head".


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Hello Jorge ,
> 
> Yes, it is nice Ferrari one of the most beautiful Super Cars of it's time !:thumb:
> Who is your cousin ? And what is the name of the Body/Repair Auto Shop ?
> ...


Hi Mario,

I don´t now what is the name off the body shop :wall:

Carlos de Sousa is his father and Miguel de Sousa is my cousin, they are Portuguese and I think my cousin Drive a Porche... 

Regards,

Jorge


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

GT is a very unique color for a 512, this one just looks stunning now after proper correction!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh hell aye, superb machine, great work too


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Top job mate, gotta love a Ferrari that's not red :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

amazing car never seen one like that and well done looks lovely over there atm


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> GT is a very unique color for a 512, this one just looks stunning now after proper correction!


Thanks mate,

I really enjoyed working on this car , the more i look at it ,the more i love it :argie:

Ferrari was light years ahead when they designed this beast !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Steve G said:


> Top job mate, gotta love a Ferrari that's not red :thumb:


Thanks mate ,

I still prefer Red Ferrari's :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> I don´t now what is the name off the body shop :wall:
> 
> ...


Don't stress Jorge,

I'll find out sooner or later :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mario,

My cousin went to Portugal and is Shop is the *A.L.G Smash Repairs*.

Best regards


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> I was quite surprised when the owner told me it wasn't Ferrari Red
> Normally you would associate these sort of cars with the colour Red , or am i wrong ?


No you're right there, they usually do come in red. It's very rare to see them in this colour.

Excellent work there mate, it must have been a joy to work on too


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

The styling on that is epic! what a motor! Them swooping lines down each side :argie:

Good work chap.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian. said:


> No you're right there, they usually do come in red. It's very rare to see them in this colour.
> 
> Excellent work there mate, it must have been a joy to work on too


*Yes , it was a joy to work on this Ferrari very challenging indeed :thumb:
*

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jamie-O said:


> The styling on that is epic! what a motor! Them swooping lines down each side :argie:
> 
> Good work chap.


*I agree , epic is an understatement it was light years ahead of it's time !
Thanks Jamie :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and a truly stunning car....The private plate on the Black Merc in the garage is also nice too...


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Love these, nice to see one in a different colour. Only thing i dislike is the rear lights, look like they came out of a rover! Would look good if they came with the same rear lights as a 355


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, really like the 512


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

UBRWGN said:


> Great job on a lovely car! Thanks for sharing as they are now a rare sight unlesss you are watching Miami Vice reruns. :lol:
> 
> _I was quite surprised when the owner told me it wasn't Ferrari Red
> Normally you would associate these sort of car with the colour Red , or am i wrong ?_
> ...


Red head just relates to the colour of the cam covers. Brilliant detail by the way.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Yes , it was a joy to work on this Ferrari very challenging indeed :thumb:
> *
> 
> Mario


I think 2 years and 3 months later and he may have forgotten what he posted ?


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a seriously stunning motor!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-R- said:


> I think 2 years and 3 months later and he may have forgotten what he posted ?


*Lol, that's what happens when you have too many cars to post :lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

R9SH G said:


> That is a seriously stunning motor!


*Thanks mate , glad you like it :thumb:*

*Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

David Proctor said:


> Great work and a truly stunning car....The private plate on the Black Merc in the garage is also nice too...


*It is a stunning car indeed and one of my favourite Ferrari even with it's age she still looks fresh in design :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jayz_son said:


> Love these, nice to see one in a different colour. Only thing i dislike is the rear lights, look like they came out of a rover! Would look good if they came with the same rear lights as a 355


*Ah well we can't please everyone :lol:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, really like the 512


*Thank you very much !*


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Beauty


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Beauty


*Thanks mate: , glad you like it :thumb*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! Here's one from back before Scholl was known! 

Cool old Ferrari still looks sexy today!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

what a lovely motor :thumb: great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! Here's one from back before Scholl was known!
> 
> Cool old Ferrari still looks sexy today!


*Thanks Matty , I knew it back then mate 
She certainly does !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> what a lovely motor :thumb: great work


*One of favourite Ferrari's ! Thanks :thumb:*


----------

